# Hmmm.



## Cryozombie (Dec 18, 2004)

This is interesting...

I was reveiwing Illinois law because of the Thread about the 87 year old man here who shot the intruder, and I noticed this:



			
				Illinois State Police Pamphelt said:
			
		

> Under Unlawful Use of Weapons (UUW) in the ​*Criminal Code*, persons who have been issued a valid FOID
> ​
> card may transport a firearm *anywhere in their vehicle or on their person*​


​​and now I wonder... "Anywhere on their person" would indicate that I could in fact carry my firearm concealed about my person... ​​Provided that I comply with the "unloaded and encased" statutes for transporting a firearm. ​​I posted a link to a site a while back that talks about being able to carry a firearm in illinois if you wear it in a belt pouch... this kinda re-enforces that belief...​​​


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 19, 2004)

It's alway interesting to find these little loopholes but I wouldn't want to be the first one to try this.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 19, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> It's alway interesting to find these little loopholes but I wouldn't want to be the first one to try this.


These guys found it:

http://www.concealcarry.org/carrylegal.htm

I just ran across that wording and think it re-enforces the position of the organization above.

Supposedly they have tested this and it has held up in court.  :idunno: 

Id take my chance with the Loophole and a good Lawyer at my side.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 20, 2004)

Good for them if they can get away with it.  People that live in Illinois, NY,  Kalifornia, etc. have my profound sympathy.


----------

